# Turkey Coke Bottle From Cuero, Texas



## jays emporium (Aug 31, 2009)

I found this bottle last week.  It is a square Coke bottle with stars on the neck, embossed SODA WATER PROPERTY OF COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. PAT. NOV. 27, 1923 and has a turkey gobler embossed on each of the 4 flat panels.  The bottom is embossed CUERO, TEXAS.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice soda!   Never seen that one.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a close up of the turkey.
 I have had this one before but in terrible condition.  This one is pretty good with just some inside stain and a couple of small bruises.  
 Cuero, Texas is a small town about 25 miles from where I live.  They have a festival each year called the Turkey Trot, where they race turkeys.  It has been going on for 137 years.  These bottles were only used for a short time and are hard to find and pretty high demand.  I will have it on ebay in October unless someone trades me out of it before then.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 1, 2009)

> German Federal Archive


 I bet they were grateful when cable came along.

 Great find. Let me know if you find anymore.


----------



## McCoke (Sep 1, 2009)

*I have a Coke soda water from Buckhannon, WV with a pellican on it.  I used to have one from the South with Uncle Sam on it...Neat bottles!*


----------



## #1twin (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm an avid Turkey hunter and you are so right. That is exactly why I would love to have that deco bottle. I would trade a MI-GRAPE deco bottle w/BILOXI MISS on the base? [] Just a thought[8|]

 Marvin


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 2, 2009)

Both are very nice deco bottles.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 2, 2009)

Since you brought that up about turkey hunters, I didn't think of that.  But I am a deer hunter and I have a collection of bottles with deer and elk on them so it makes sense.  A lot of the stuff in our house has a deer theme.  Deer lamp, deer coffee table, deer napkin holder, deer pictures on the wall, not to mention the 3 shoulder mounts.


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2009)

SEEN A LOT OF SODA WATER BOTTLES,BUT THE TURKEY AND PELICAN ARE NEW TO ME. IN FACT NEVER SEEN ONE WITH A ANIMAL OR PICTURE OF ANY THING ON IT. COOL! JAMIE


----------



## McCoke (Sep 2, 2009)

*The only 3 I know of with special designs are the turkey from Cureo, TX. The pellican from Buckhannon, WV and Uncle Sam from Hot Springs Nat'l Park, Arkansas.  I sold my Uncle Sam soda water on eBay a few years ago for $50.  I've sold a few of the pellican bottles for $40-ish. *

*Tim*


----------



## celerycola (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone found a bunch of those Cuero Turkey Soda Waters about forty years ago and advertised them for sale in the Antique Trader for a long time. I don't remember the price but at the time it was too much for a young collector just starting out to afford.


----------

